# Forum > WoW Classic > WoW Classic Exploits > WoW Classic TBC Exploit STV Fishing Extravaganza guaranteed win

## Saltcaramel

STV Fishing Extravaganza event on sundays is "bugged"; Q giver in BB respawns every 10 min and lets a new person win. If your on a layered realm, this happens on every single layer.. 
Get Hook of the Master Angler - Item - Classic World of Warcraft 35% swimspeed and look like a pirana 
+ best fishing pole ingame; Arcanite Fishing Pole - Item - Classic World of Warcraft & yeah, u can get both rewards on same event/day.

Happy fishing <3

----------


## Kenneth

So you have to swap layers or will he respawn on same layer?

----------


## Saltcaramel

> So you have to swap layers or will he respawn on same layer?


He respawns every 10 minutes in every layer. So no need to swap, just got to snipe him if you got competition. Its a 2hr event so you got 9-10chances to talk to the Qgiver first and win (per layer)
When wotlk comes around this might give a title aswell.

----------


## leinadz

unfortunately not respawning anymore. fixed (EU servers)

EDIT: still working, someone was prob faster than me and i had to wait another 10 min

----------

